# CCW Badge



## firefighter39

I recently saw these advertised. I think they are very wackerish, however, I was wondering if they do serve a purpose, such as when a legitimate civilian with a CCW inadvertantly exposes his firearm (i.e jacket or shirt rides up etc...) and would it help prevent a panic?


----------



## flintlockglock

Doesn't that defeat the point of carrying concealed? It marks you as a primary target if anything happens.

I trust the cops to make the right decision when the shit hits the fan, and if they don't, better to check out trying to stop something than being the first one taken out when the shit starts.


----------



## firefighter39

I am not talking about employing the weapon when the shit is hitting the fan, I mean someone is sitting down for dinner and there shirt gets snagged on something inadverently exposing their firearm - if they had one of these on their belt next to their firearm would it maybe stop civilians from calling 9-1-1 to report an armed person. I know when I worked in LE I always kept my badge slipped next to my firearm just in case someone saw the firearm by accident


----------



## flintlockglock

firefighter39 said:


> I am not talking about employing the weapon when the shit is hitting the fan, I mean someone is sitting down for dinner and there shirt gets snagged on something inadverently exposing their firearm - if they had one of these on their belt next to their firearm would it maybe stop civilians from calling 9-1-1 to report an armed person. I know when I worked in LE I always kept my badge slipped next to my firearm just in case someone saw the firearm by accident


yeah, that makes sense

I thought you meant an exposed and open badge, my apologies.


----------



## Guest

Putting shiny a metal object that reflects light on your belt is only going to draw attention to your beltline. If your choice of off-duty carry is reasonable (no .500 S&W Magnums), you're cognizant of your surroundings and conduct yourself accordingly, the chances of someone noticing your gun are about zero.

I've been carrying concealed for well over 20 years, and except for the first couple of years on the job when I thought it was "cool", I've never carried my badge on my belt, and I've had no problems whatsoever. If someone has seen my gun, it's because I wanted them to see it.

One word summation: Whackerish.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

They commonly sell these badges at gun shows for the whackers. A badge is typically identification for a law enforcement officer. There is zero reasons for John Q Citizen to be displaying a CCW badge with a firearm. As Delta stated, no one should see a firearm one is carrying concealed unless that person wants it to be seen. These badges do not have a practical purpose and I would be extremely weary of someone wearing one in public, or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## mpd61

I'm an ultra-defender of the second amendment, well versed and educated in most topics related. I'm also a uniformed cop with two decades of experience.
Carrying a CCW "badge" will lead the majority of citizens who may observe it to believe you are in L.E. Your license/permit document is all you need.
In other words, there is no legitimate purpose to wear one except= _Wackerism:skull:_


----------



## Eagle13

THis seems like it will lead to more problems and I don't need a scarlet letter because I ccw! Look at the Libtard state it comes from!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Yup, it happens.Wind gust opens yuour jacket, kid youre carrying pulls up your jacket or what ever. you just have to deal with it if someone freaks and cals the cops. Ive been carrying more years then your alive and only had one interaction with law enforcement. Be respectful, keep your hands away from the weapon and do what youre told....simple as that.Even in some douchy states that formula works well.Act like an ass and I guarentee you you are going for a ride and my personal opinion is having a badge of any kindthat youre not AUTHORIZED to have is not going to help your case.That includes fugitive recovery,bail enforcement agent orccw holder.


----------



## flintlockglock

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Yup, it happens.Wind gust opens yuour jacket, kid youre carrying pulls up your jacket or what ever. you just have to deal with it if someone freaks and cals the cops. Ive been carrying more years then your alive and only had one interaction with law enforcement. Be respectful, keep your hands away from the weapon and do what youre told....simple as that.Even in some douchy states that formula works well.Act like an ass and I guarentee you you are going for a ride and my personal opinion is having a badge of any kindthat youre not AUTHORIZED to have is not going to help your case.That includes fugitive recovery,bail enforcement agent orccw holder.


Can't your license be revoked in this type of situation?


----------



## niteowl1970

flintlockglock said:


> Can't you license be revoked in this type of situation?


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr6nDfUwQW0"]YouTube - its just been revoked[/nomedia]


----------



## KozmoKramer

flintlockglock said:


> Can't your license be revoked in this type of situation?


Not in NH, where we have open carry laws anyway, but in MA, I wouldn't want to find out.
In gun friendly establishments up here, if your carrying concealed and your weapon is exposed, so long as it isn't construed as brandishing, you're generally OK.
Once you take your jacket off, you're no longer carrying concealed, now its open carry. With a LTC you're protected either way.

And its not uncommon, especially during hunting season, to stop at a diner or convenience store and see more than your fair share of holstered handguns, especially north of Concord.


----------



## Hush

Badge on your belt = LOOK AT ME. (this type of badge, not an actual dept badge)

However, the only time I could see this coming into use is if you ever have to use your gun, for self defense or active shooter type situation. Many plainclothes/off-duty cops have been shot by accident by responding officers. Off duty cops have gotten into altercations and shot eachother. Having a badge to display may just buy you that extra half second of hesitatation that could be the difference. Of course, you'll have some angry cops and a lot of explaining to do as to why you are waving around an imitation badge. The question is, can you be trusted to not let it "accidentally" be displayed when making purchases, when you get pulled over, etc...probably not. (not YOU, using that hypothetically)


----------



## Bloodhound

This one gets me out of plenty of trouble


----------



## sdb29

firefighter39 said:


> I am not talking about employing the weapon when the shit is hitting the fan, I mean someone is sitting down for dinner and there shirt gets snagged on something inadverently exposing their firearm - if they had one of these on their belt next to their firearm would it maybe stop civilians from calling 9-1-1 to report an armed person. I know when I worked in LE I always kept my badge slipped next to my firearm just in case someone saw the firearm by accident


I don't think it's a good idea. You're assuming that someone normal will see it and react that way. I see it as a chance that some whacker is going to see it and come over to my table and want to ask me what happened on Main St last night, or his brother got arrested last night for nothing what should he do, or why don't uniformed cops wear their hats, or the guy next door keeps blocking his driveway.

Or I see the guy who is sitting at the counter and planning on robbing the place in the next five minutes knowing that the very first person he's going to execute is you.

I'd rather explain to a responding officer who I am and show him some ID.


----------



## uspresident1

DSM Safety Products, for Law Enforcement, Concealed Carry Licenses and Security Personnel. 
Pretty interesting item to avoid friendly fire. I don't know if I would personally buy one but it seems like it's a good idea for LE. I keep a raid jacket in the trunk always in case the SHTF, but you cant exactly walk around the mall with a raid jacket on.


----------



## 263FPD

People around you are generaly ignorant and do not pay attention to detail. Once, I was at Store 24, (Not in the town I work in.) Just got off my day shift tour I was still in uniform, no gun belt, and a civilian jacket over my shirt. Clerk myst have seen the tip of my Sig sticking out when I reached over to get something and called the Police. He obviously missed that blue stripe along the pant leg. Three cruisers responded as I was coming out of the store. One of the cops knew me and knew that I too was on the job. He asked the clerk if he noticed that I was in uniform. The clerk did not. Seems that all he noticed was a gun. He was robbed at gun point several weeks prior, so he was on a look out for guns sort of speak. Guess I am glad he did not have a gun of his own. He was so jumpy that he might have shot me for ordering a slurpy.

---------- Post added at 08:26 ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 ----------



uspresident1 said:


> DSM Safety Products, for Law Enforcement, Concealed Carry Licenses and Security Personnel.
> Pretty interesting item to avoid friendly fire. I don't know if I would personally buy one but it seems like it's a good idea for LE. I keep a raid jacket in the trunk always in case the SHTF, but you cant exactly walk around the mall with a raid jacket on.


Kind of reminds me of that


----------



## 263FPD

Bloodhound said:


> This one gets me out of plenty of trouble


Where did you find a picture of the badge that Simon ordered. That was the one he had to send back because the forgot to insert "Blonde" before "Pussy".

That badge was supposed to be destroyed.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Hush said:


> Having a badge to display may just buy you that extra half second of hesitatation that could be the difference.


The extra half second for what, fooling a responding officer into believing your a cop? A citizen can lawfully carry a firearm and lawfully protect themselves by using deadly force. Why would someone need to pretend to be a cop to do so? A citizen can lawfully use deadly force and then safely comply with an officers orders upon their arrival, without wearing a CCW badge on their belt. There will be plenty of time after the incident for the police to investigate as to whether or not someone has a lawful LTC.


----------



## Hush

I definitely hear you. Its not about fooling a responding officer into thinking your a cop, its about buying yourself that extra half second hesitation in a charged situation. Lawfully licensed or not, its the difference between standing there with a gun in your hand or a gun and a badge in your hand. Sure you've heard the saying never carry your gun without your badge, and never carry your badge without your gun. Many off duty officers have been shot by officers responding to a shooting or man with a gun calls. Maybe they had the mindset that "they must know Im a cop" or didn't hear the commands, but in the confusion of a situation like that its possible to fall into the "Im one of the good guys" attitudes. Not to mention adreneline on both sides, possible auditory exclusion to prevent you from hearing commands....there are a lot of variables to consider.
Not saying these badges are a good idea, and as marketed they are definitely designed for whackers. However, they could be the difference between being shot or not.

---------- Post added at 19:35 ---------- Previous post was at 19:34 ----------

(Re-read the above) I wasn't referring to the badge being worn on the belt, thats just plain stupid.


----------



## mpd61

Course the reverse side is that "bad" folks buy these and use the extra 1/2 second hesitation to blow a cop away...I'm saying they're gay and there's NO reason for a civilian to wear one except to "pretend" to be something
:banghead:


----------



## Hush

Agreed 100%, but these and other badges are already out there and available.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Hush said:


> I they could be the difference between being shot or not


A badge is symbol of authority, which a CCW holder does not have. Comparing an off or on duty LEO to a CCW holder is comparing apples and oranges. If it is not ones attempt to be seen as a LEO by wearing a CCW badge, then they should wear a mickey mouse badge instead...


----------



## 263FPD

Let's leave the badges for those that have earned them and whose job requires them to wear one. If something like that is ever flashed at me, it will end up in my department's property room with a lengthy report copy of which will no doubt end up in the hands of the appropriate licensing agency overseeing the LTC in question. 

In my opinion, this type of badge serves no ligitamate purpose. Buying a half second? I'd like to think that I can identify a threat when arriving obscene. Once I am there, and your "Shit" is still out of it's holster, you will probably hear me tell you to drop it or lower it anyway. If you comply and don't swing it in to my direction, we're all good. A badge like this, is not an answer. It will confuse matters, and will piss of some guys enough that they whack the badge holder with an impersonation charge. You show me a badge in a highly charged situation, and I will be thinking "Cop". We will have a major issue later on, if the badge holder is not LE.

Besides, you can not honestly tell me that every CCW permit holder is an honest to goodness law abiding citizen.

Do you all remember when Sport Authority sold guns? We go a guy shoplifting gun holsters in there. Security actually had him on video checking the fit of these holsters by trying his loaded S&W Sigma .40 in them. A badge , is the mast thing this douche needed.


----------



## Hush

I may not have been clear in my previous posts. I do not think these CCW badges are a good idea, nor do I advocate using them. The original poster floated the idea of these being worn on the belt in case of an accidental brandishing of a concealed pistol. Bad idea. In response, I suggested the only purpose these badges could be used for is (worst case) after a situation to identify yourself to avoid being shot accidentally. Not reccomending, nor saying its a good idea, just that this is the only legitimate purpose I could see these being used for. That withstanding, there are many, many idiots out there that would preclude them being used in this manner.


----------



## niteowl1970

People who buy these badges are also inclined to buy :


----------



## Hush

Agreed 100% I say we have a MC CCW badge buyback...hold it any night but a Wednesday night.


----------

